# Deca Broadband not connecting to internet



## dkinion (Aug 14, 2010)

Had recent install of WH DVR and Deca broadband. WH Dvr works great but never have been able to connect receivers to the internet. Have green lights on all deca modules. Network setup just says unable to connect to the internet. Customer support was unable to fix and told me must be a router problem(Airport Extreme). I am able to view the VOD menus and start a download but it immediately pauses the download and will never start up again. I have 1 HR20 and 2 Hr22's. Any assistance is much appreciated.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you have a DECA connected between the splitter and the router?


----------



## dkinion (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

dkinion said:


> Had recent install of WH DVR and Deca broadband. WH Dvr works great but never have been able to connect receivers to the internet. Have green lights on all deca modules. Network setup just says unable to connect to the internet. Customer support was unable to fix and told me must be a router problem(Airport Extreme). I am able to view the VOD menus and start a download but it immediately pauses the download and will never start up again. I have 1 HR20 and 2 Hr22's. Any assistance is much appreciated.


1) What do the IP addresses of your receivers look like? If not 192.168.1.x (or whatever your local addresses look like), then that's a problem.

2) Conversely, does your router display the receivers as DHCP clients?

3) How is the 'broadband DECA' connected?

4) Do you have some sort of router security or client limitations that would keep the receivers from obtaining a DHCP address?

You have to reboot the receivers _after_ the 'broadband DECA' is up for them them to connect successfully to the router and Internet.


----------



## dkinion (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas to look for. Will report back with my findings.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Assuming all the wiring is correct, humor me and hit menu, select on setup, system setup, network, advanced, then scroll through the numbers without changing them and hit restore defaults. Then, restart the receiver through the same setup menu.


----------



## dkinion (Aug 14, 2010)

dwcolvin said:


> 1) What do the IP addresses of your receivers look like? If not 192.168.1.x (or whatever your local addresses look like), then that's a problem.
> 
> 2) Conversely, does your router display the receivers as DHCP clients?
> 
> ...


1. I'm not a router setting guru so bare with me. The numbers are confusing me. When I run my airport utility the first page under summary lists the IP address for the router as 67.207.253.xxx . Under DHCP clients all IP's are 10.0.1.xx. Don't understand that. None the less the IP's shown on the DVR's are 196.xxxxx. So those obviously don't match. What now?

2. I have 7 DHCP clients listed 2 iphones and 1 pad listed but no idea how to determine if any of the remaining are the DVR's.

3. Set up is a splitter to a power inverter to a deca to router.

4. I'm using WPA2 security.


----------



## dkinion (Aug 14, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> Assuming all the wiring is correct, humor me and hit menu, select on setup, system setup, network, advanced, then scroll through the numbers without changing them and hit restore defaults. Then, restart the receiver through the same setup menu.


No change. FYI IP was populated but with an IP that doesn't match anything else
Subnet and Mac were populated also but default gateway and dns were blank.


----------



## dkinion (Aug 14, 2010)

dwcolvin said:


> You have to reboot the receivers _after_ the 'broadband DECA' is up for them them to connect successfully to the router and Internet.


Directv Tech did advise of this. I actually waited a few days(he said 24 hours) and took down the system and brought back up as he advised and no change.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

That's about all I know to try. I have very little knowledge of networking. I was having an issue like yours the other day and all the numbers were fine and I couldn't get anywhere, then I just tried what I told you and that got it going. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## dkinion (Aug 14, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> That's about all I know to try. I have very little knowledge of networking. I was having an issue like yours the other day and all the numbers were fine and I couldn't get anywhere, then I just tried what I told you and that got it going. Sorry I can't be more help.


Thanks anyway fellow Okie.


----------



## dkinion (Aug 14, 2010)

dwcolvin

Any more assistance you can provide would be much appreciated.


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

dkinion said:


> 1. I'm not a router setting guru so bare with me. The numbers are confusing me. When I run my airport utility the first page under summary lists the IP address for the router as 67.207.253.xxx . Under DHCP clients all IP's are 10.0.1.xx. Don't understand that. None the less the IP's shown on the DVR's are 196.xxxxx. So those obviously don't match. What now?


67.207.253.xxx is the WAN address side of the router, in Chickasaw Telephone's network. 10.0.1.x are the IP address being used on your (the LAN) side of the router and all of your receivers and other network devices should show an IP in that block. If they don't they're not picking up the address from the router's DHCP for some reason. It sounds like the link from the router to the BB DECA isn't working for some reason.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

sungam said:


> 67.207.253.xxx is the WAN address side of the router, in Chickasaw Telephone's network. 10.0.1.x are the IP address being used on your (the LAN) side of the router and all of your receivers and other network devices should show an IP in that block. If they don't they're not picking up the address from the router's DHCP for some reason. It sounds like the link from the router to the BB DECA isn't working for some reason.


Yes, that's right. If your receivers were finding the router, it would assign IP addresses in the 10.0.1.x range. The receivers aren't seeing the router, so are self-assigning addresses.

"3. Set up is a splitter to a power inverter to a deca to router." *The DECA pigtail should go to the Power Inserter/Power Supply, coax from the splitter should go to the DECA coax input. *


----------

